# Star Wars: Weitere Film-Trilogie angekündigt



## AndreLinken (10. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Weitere Film-Trilogie angekündigt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Weitere Film-Trilogie angekündigt*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2017)

Wenn es dabei weiterhin um Rey, Finn und Co. gehen wird - SEHR GERNE! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan8419 (10. November 2017)

Gerne Gerne  Es kann nie genug Krieg in der Galaxis geben.^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn es dabei weiterhin um Rey, Finn und Co. gehen wird - SEHR GERNE!



Vermutlich nicht.
In der Meldung von Lucasfilm steht:


> In shepherding this new trilogy, which is separate from the episodic Skywalker saga, Johnson will introduce new characters from a corner of the galaxy that Star Wars lore has never before explored.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht.
> In der Meldung von Lucasfilm steht:


Aber hatte Kathleen Kennedy nicht jüngst verkündet dass man noch viel mit besagten Charakteren vor hätte? 

http://www.gamestar.de/artikel/star...hsten-zehn-jahre-nach-episode-ix,3321876.html

Wie soll das denn sonst gemeint sein? Bestimmt hatte sie keine anderen Medien wie Games oder Bücher im Sinn.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Svatlas (10. November 2017)

Solange Sie einen gut unterhalten, dann dürfen Sie auch noch 50 neue Filme raus bringen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber hatte Kathleen Kennedy nicht jüngst verkündet dass man noch viel mit besagten Charakteren vor hätte?



Sicher wird der Haupthandlungsstrang auch nach Episode IX weiter gehen.
Aber bei dem was Johnson dann jetzt machen wird handelt es sich eben um was anderes.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. November 2017)

Neben der Rian Johnson Trilogie kommt übrigens auch eine Star Wars Real-Serie, wurde ebenfalls gestern angekündigt, kommt auf Disneys neuen Streaming-Dienst.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. November 2017)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Solange Sie einen gut unterhalten, dann dürfen Sie auch noch 50 neue Filme raus bringen.



Ma sehen, ob sie das schaffen. Episode 7 fand ich ein wenig dürftig. Wenn Teil 8 da nicht noch eine ordentliche Schippe drauf legt, werde ich mir den 9. gar nicht erst angucken...


----------



## Malifurion (10. November 2017)

Genau Disney und Lucasarts, quetscht das Franchise nur aus bis zum letzten Tropfen. Im letzten Teil der Trilogie haben wir dann wieder die Super VFX von ILM, die mit ihren dürftigen "CG - Wiederbelebungsmethoden" irgendwelche alten Charactere zurückholen werden. Ganz ehrlich, irgendwann muss mal schluss sein. Ich kann mich zwar mit der aktuellen neuen Trilogie gerade noch so anfreunden, aber noch drei weitere heißt ja: es ist kein Ende in Sicht und man will einfach nur Geld scheffeln. Das Transformers Syndrom hat nun auch Star Wars erreicht und für mich ist das auch ein Zeichen dafür, dass die ätzende Reboot und Remake Ära noch lange nicht abgeflaut ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. November 2017)

Die neue Trilogie hat ja nix mit der ("bald") 9-teiligen Skywalker Saga zu tun


----------

